

LispEx - vt
https://github.com/kedebug/LispEx
LispEx is another Lisp Interpreter implemented with Go.
======
gus_massa
> _LispEx is another Lisp Interperter implemented with Go. The syntax,
> semantics and library procedures are a subset of R5RS:_

The name hould be SchemeEx :) (tail call optimization is still "in
developing")

~~~
kedebug
:) Good advice, but I think `LispEx` seems to be more short and elegant.
Thanks for your attention.

